# I need help, im switching to RAW diet



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

So i finally convinced the Husband to switch to Raw and i want to give the dogs chicken WITH the bone. He's kinda unsure if we should be giving the dogs chicken bones, he's afraid that they are going to choke on them. What can i say to him to put his mind at ease that the dogs will not choke on the bones?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You can tell him that I've been feeding my dogs raw chicken with bones for over 8 years, nearly 10,000 POUNDS of it, and have never had a dog choke on it.

Only one choking issue and that my Corgi mix and a turkey neck.

You could start with a chicken leg quarter and hold it for them at first. That way they can't just gulp it all down.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, feed the leg frozen or semi-frozen to force them to chew.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I started with a chicken leg. I figured it was a smaller bone, straight and maybe easier to chew since it resembled a "normal" dog bone. 

I tell ya, though....the first few times she ate, I all but had my face there in hers watching and listening to make sure she did not choke.









Why dont you do it when your husband is not around, then he does not have to see it and you can just tell him it went fine afterwards.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hubby can't panic more than I did! LOL Really, I too worried for nothing. Chicken bones turn to a nice soft mush in a dog's tummy in no time. They are SOFT bones that digest very easily when raw.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

LOL maybe i will feed when he's not around, it might be best. I worried too at first but ive had several people confirm what all of you are saying, that its ok to feed the bones because they are soft. Actually Patti, your post about feeding Grimm raw and the amazing changes is what really changed his mind he was so blown away. I've been telling him for a while that our dogs would do so much better and they would be more healthier if we put them on a raw diet. A plus for us too is that it would be cheaper to feed them raw diet, hubby works at a wholesale company and can get meat fairly cheap. I really appreciate you all giving me the right things to say, im sure as time goes on and he sees that they dont choke then he will feel much better about feeding them the bones. I will have to make sure they are semi frozen before i give them the chicken, so they have to chew to eat it and not swallow it whole.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I didn't know Grimm COULD look any different when I began the raw. Honestly, you will be amazed at the changes. A plush, superglossy coat that feels like silk, teeth that get whiter each week (it's like watching a dog age backwards!LOL), and incredible muscle development-- even on an adult dog. Grimm went from twiggy to muscle-y in less than 3 months. Your dogs are both still so young, think of all the vitamins, minerals and enzymes the fresh food provides... I bet you see impressive changes with both!

I suggest NOT freezing the chicken RMBs. Even wildman Grimm morphs into a Zen Master when he gets anything with a bone: Contemplative!







He chews carefully. I bet your dogs will, too. You can watch them at first, or hold the end of the chicken leg-- but I bet they will fiddle with it, nibble at it, take it into their mouths a gazillion ways.... and eventually chomp it up! It always looks like they are about to swallow it whole, but they don't. They just need to grasp the whole thing in their mouths and pick it up that way, in order to position it correctly for maximum chomping power.







Bonechewing takes time, as opposed to kibble that is basicly all but swallowed whole, so bonechewing gets digestive juices flowing, so the soft chicken bones get easily digested when they get into the dog's stomach.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I could have sworn that I read feeding dogs bones can do some serious damage on the inside. Am I mis informed?? Cuz I would like to try to get Goofy on some raw chicken. 

Also is it hard to switch back to dog food after they have eaten raw??


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GoofBallI could have sworn that I read feeding dogs bones can do some serious damage on the inside. Am I mis informed?? Cuz I would like to try to get Goofy on some raw chicken.
> 
> Also is it hard to switch back to dog food after they have eaten raw??


Raw bones are ok. dont give them cooked bones as they splinter and that is what causes the problems. Mandi eats both raw and kibble.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I will have to skip the freezing it part then and just give it to them like that. LOL thanks so much!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Feeding dogs COOKED bones can do damage. Also, feeding dogs hard bones (like beef femurs) that have been saw cut so that they have super sharp edges MIGHT cause damage. As long as we feed our dogs natural raw bones the way they exist in nature, our dogs' bodies are able to process them the way nature intended. (We also have to be careful not to give them harder bones than their teeth can handle). Wolves don't eat kibble after all. They don't have meat grinders. They chomp on rabbits and deer and their bodies process the bones just fine. Our dogs aren't that far removed from wolves. It's the way humans intervene and mess around with the bones that messes things up. No cooked bones. No smoked bones. No bones that look like they might be used as weapons. 

And yes, we have members that feed their dogs both raw and kibble. We have members that have switched back and forth between raw and kibble (sometimes several times). I have a pup that eats both. A senior that eats only kibble. And I have an adult that eats raw and then hovers around the kibble bowls wanting to know why they get the "good" food.







Will your dog want to go back to a lousy kibble? Probably not. Will be go back to a good quality dog food, especially a grain free? Yes, almost certainly, if you need to. 

To the OP, I feed chicken, turkey and fish as my main RMBs. My dog loves turkey necks, so I feed those a lot. You may want to start with those. They're really crunchable. That should show your husband that your dog will be able to eat them almost as easily as he does a biscuit. Then you can bump up to chicken, which is just a bit harder to crunch, and only because it has more meat on it. 

I also don't recommend feeding frozen RMB unless your dog GOBBLES his food. Freezing just makes the bone even harder. Just hold on to it a couple times til he gets the hang of it. Even my food-obsessed beagle slows down a ton when she eats RMBs.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I just feed my first day of Raw, boy did they love it! Im so excited to see the results!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I have a question, is it ok to feed dogs green beans or peas? i didnt see those on a list of things not to feed your dogs, but i was wondering what are the most common veggies you should feed your dogs while on a Raw diet?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The veggies are just filler, they don't digest unless you puree them, but they are not harmful.


----------

